# A little grossed out but ...



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

proud at the same time ... weird ?
So I took Duece out for his early morning walk and exercise on our way back home he stops to sniff a trash can that is on the curb next to a parked car. I'm watching him and out of no where a rat comes running out from under the car jumps the curb was in the air , I see a flash of black along with a hard yank on my arm, look and DUECE CAUGHT THE RAT in mid air!!!!!
I freaked out, yelled drop it!, as he was then about to shake it, and my boy dropped the darn thing. It was dazed, I pulled Duece in the whole time he is fixated on this rat that then runs like speedy gonzalez down a hole into the buildling next to us ... 
I was shocked and grossed out , yuck a nyc rat !
This thing was huge ... 
My thing is , I was proud of how quick he was to catch the thing, is that weird? Lol I mean I know its not but my goodness , I think he was pretty proud himself cause he then walked really confidently home, tail and head up, back straight, you think it boosted his ego? hahaha
The more amazing thing to me is he dropped it, on first call, normally I have to say it 2x ... 
Would his alertness and speed in catching this thing be considered prey driven? 
Man I know its silly but I'm freaking proud as heck for some strange reason ...
Anyway just wanted to share lolll


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Wow that would be cool to see and sad at the same time the por rat didn't know what hit him. That is awsome he dropped on the first call you should be proud of that fact.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Yuck but cool at the same time.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lol Sharon it shocked me, I was dazed myself it happened so fast.
He got a treat when we got upstairs for the quick drop it, I'm extremely proud of him, I guess sometimes I don't give him enough credit as a petbull. Its good to know that in the seriousness of it all he will actually follow his commands.
I got upstairs and didn't have anyone to tell since everyone is still sleeping while I'm out, I woke up my son he wasn't to thrilled ... lol


Hahaha Dave yea yuck , I rinsed his mouth out !!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

lmao... things that make you go hmmmmmmmmmmmm. Gotta love the city... my bf is actually from Queens, NY and worked in the city for awhile. Can't wait to take Cujo to the city to see what his reaction will be to the big buildings and all the people... he plays a lot of softball in Central Park. Awesome that your dog listened to your command too!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

good job duece lol..GOod thing is he listened on command when you said to drop it..Funny


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

since it was probably something new to him, he wasnt sure if it was ok to do.. so he dropped it on command

thats a good thing .. small dogs could appear to be jumping rats too


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Good job, Duece!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

What a good boy, at least you know there wont be any rats close to you with him around


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Kg I know right there wont be rodents in your house deuce 

Good boy! Rats carry diseases, he saved you. lol. Thats why he was proud!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Cujo's Mom : Lol Nyc rats are as big as cats! Cujo will find the city fascinating for sure, just watch out for the ducks and geese in Central Park those are some vicious things ... Make sure to post about his experience I would love to read it!

David : Man it was so not funny when it happened I rinsed his mouth out and checked to make sure he didn't get bit himself ... ugh you know how dirty those things are ... I'm pretty happy about him listening to ...

cEElint : True it was something new to him. Tho he gets teased by squirrels and birds in the park lol ... And I'm not to worried about a small dog seeings how I own one of thee most annoying little dogs on this planet, Duece for the most part respects a little dog ( so far )...

Betty : Duece says thanks with a big smile !

Krystal & China : Yanno ! I had to put down my daughters cat in Dec, my best mouse/rat catcher. And the cat we have now ugh useless lol ... 
The disease part is what scared me the most so I'm glad he listened to that drop it on instant cause he was ready to shake it, I would have freaked OUT had he bit down and broke skin on that thing ... 
Heck those things have been known to come after people !
Funny thing I thought the same thing won't be no rodents in my yard when I move hahahaha ... Yall should have seen him strutting like fool ...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

hahaha NICE! I would have liked to have seen that! lol Helena would have been like "OMG EWW MOM EWWW RUN AWAY!!"


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Cujo's Mom : Lol Nyc rats are as big as cats! Cujo will find the city fascinating for sure, just watch out for the ducks and geese in Central Park those are some vicious things ... Make sure to post about his experience I would love to read it!
> 
> David : Man it was so not funny when it happened I rinsed his mouth out and checked to make sure he didn't get bit himself ... ugh you know how dirty those things are ... I'm pretty happy about him listening to ...
> 
> ...


Oh man we had a scare like that a few years ago Marley got a opossum and killed it but it bit his face a few times too, poor guy I thought he would get an infection for sure.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

You should be proud for 2 things.
Dude got nice reflexes and sense.
He dropped it on command.

Nice work from both of you.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Today a mouse was rustling in the corner, I called Mike to come deal with it. He came down and started banging and stuff to make it come out, and it ran, jumped on the couch like 3 inches in front of Lady's nose, ran across the couch, OVER RAISIN!!!, and into the vent! Neither dog moved!!! Forget about Thrall he was snoring across the room! I wish my dogs dealt with vermin like yours


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

lol poor Helena shes to much of a lady to mess with dirty rats

Ninathepitbull thanks ! 

Floorcandy that is hilarious! but I think having a useless cat is worse. My sons cat would probably just direct it to the food. I must say Im pretty cool in the thought that at least one of those 4legged kids of mine will earn his keep ... hahaha


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> lol poor Helena shes to much of a lady to mess with dirty rats
> 
> Ninathepitbull thanks !
> 
> Floorcandy that is hilarious! but I think having a useless cat is worse. My sons cat would probably just direct it to the food. I must say Im pretty cool in the thought that at least one of those 4legged kids of mine will earn his keep ... hahaha


I have 3 cats, they have killed 0 mice...


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

LOLLL now that is funny !! ... I use to have 7 , my best rat catcher I had to put down in Dec .. gosh I miss her ...


----------

